# GTO Brochure



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I am looking for a new GTO brochure. The dealer that I purchased my goat at can not get one for me. Anyone have any idea of a dealership that might have any left? I even called Pontiac in Detroit and they would/could not help me.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

All of the dealers' new brochures are for 2007. And as we know, the GTO ain't in em.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BlackSheep said:


> I am looking for a new GTO brochure. The dealer that I purchased my goat at can not get one for me. Anyone have any idea of a dealership that might have any left? I even called Pontiac in Detroit and they would/could not help me.


*
You may have a real difficult time getting one from a dealer. They will hold on to them. Your best bet may be ebay. 

My dealer promised me the big showroom cardboard advertisement they have. The one with the paint samples and fabric samples. Mysteriously it disappeared. No one knew where it got to.

One day I mentioned this to a new salesman, he walked over and got the same one in a smaller form. Has all the seat fabric samples, color samples etc. All in binder form. He found it stashed away and protected. I now have it. I like it better than the 3' x 2-1/2' one I was promised.

This was after I was told they had NO MORE brochures. This guy didn't care he gave it to me. 

I was informed salesmen latch on to these. These are most probably the ones you will see on Ebay. Salesmen trying to make a buck or 2. 

I have seen them on there. Good Luck*


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

EBay


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Like the others said, best bet at getting 'em would be ebay given this is the GTO. And GTO judge, some of them may try to make a fast buck or two, but others would keep it on because they love the things just as much as everyone else.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> Like the others said, best bet at getting 'em would be ebay given this is the GTO. And GTO judge, some of them may try to make a fast buck or two, but others would keep it on because they love the things just as much as everyone else.


*I agree. That's why I have 4 of them  *


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

you can get one from Pontiac


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I got one you can have for shipping costs and enough to buy me some fries


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

where are you in pa? i have one sitting in my house and probably can get my hands on another from my dealer. the dude is pretty cool if he has one he will give it to me. i'm in n.j.


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

how similar are they to the monaro ones? is it just a matter of the Holden symbol being replaced with the Pontiac?
ive got all the monaro brochures since 2001


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i had to buy mine. got the '05 and '06 brochures from the dealership back home. they were expensive, don't remember exact cost but between 20 and 30 bucks. the '05 brochure is way better and has more facts and talks more about the difference between the '04 and '05. the '06 only has a small handfull of difference mentioned in the book (only 4 in the book i got separating it from an '05) and doesn't mention 0-60 times or 1/4 mile times like the '05 did.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> i had to buy mine. got the '05 and '06 brochures from the dealership back home. they were expensive, don't remember exact cost but between 20 and 30 bucks. the '05 brochure is way better and has more facts and talks more about the difference between the '04 and '05. the '06 only has a small handfull of difference mentioned in the book (only 4 in the book i got separating it from an '05) and doesn't mention 0-60 times or 1/4 mile times like the '05 did.


*A dealer made you buy them? I didn't think dealers were to be selling these. They are advertising and promotional brochures. Gotta love the ethics of dealers.:confused 
*


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

wow. i walked into my dealer asked for one and he gave me two.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> i had to buy mine. got the '05 and '06 brochures from the dealership back home. they were expensive, don't remember exact cost but between 20 and 30 bucks. the '05 brochure is way better and has more facts and talks more about the difference between the '04 and '05. the '06 only has a small handfull of difference mentioned in the book (only 4 in the book i got separating it from an '05) and doesn't mention 0-60 times or 1/4 mile times like the '05 did.


How much were they charging a test drive?:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> How much were they charging a test drive?:willy:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

